# KDE linux runs the desktop on Windows



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

At present, KDE fans who want to run the desktop on Windows have to use the Unix emulator Cygwin, which reduces performance. Habacker said in a recent post on the Sourceforge forum that performance is likely to be improved by running KDE natively on Windows. 

The 'KDE on Cygwin' project team believes a Windows port is important as Microsoft users can try the open source desktop without switching their operating system, according to the project Web site. 

"We think that KDE is a great desktop and has the opportunity to be a big player in the 'desktop environment' area," said a posting on the project's Web site. "Windows is the OS of choice for many companies. How does this square with the promotion of KDE? The answer is simple: build something that allows KDE applications to run atop Windows. This is the goal we are aiming for with this project." 

http://kde-cygwin.sourceforge.net/


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

So can you still use the desktop applications after windoze bluescreens in the background?


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

go here :
https://sourceforge.net/forum/message.php?msg_id=2326797

you might find what you looking for .


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

this looks great. I love KDE, but need the windows developer tools.


----------

